# BYU girls soccer smack down.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. I can't believe the refs let this stuff slide....

[youtube:3b229db6]http://www.youtube.com/v/k52QWFeP7OY&hl=en&fs=1&[/youtube:3b229db6]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. If the Lobos want a chance to beat the utes saturday in football, they better put a uniform on that chick and put her in at linebacker. Wowzers.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome !!! that hair pull take down was sweet.. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Wow. I can't believe the refs let this stuff slide....
> 
> [youtube:4oeelcmi]http://www.youtube.com/v/k52QWFeP7OY&hl=en&fs=1&[/youtube:4oeelcmi]


They say it all happened when they weren't looking. :lol:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Even high school football is played with about the same number of players on a smaller field and the players are much more close, therefore it is significantly easier to see such things. That kind of stuff would not go undetected in football very often. Point being-it is very tough to see all of the off ball stuff like that with only 3 officials. I would sure hope that the team or conference takes action on some of that; that is way across the line.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She was suspended indefinitely http://www.dailylobo.com/index.php/arti ... omment2639


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> She was suspended indefinitely http://www.dailylobo.com/index.php/arti ... omment2639


Thats a shame..... that she was suspended.... I'd actually go watch girls soccer if I knew that tough b*tch was playin. That would actually make soccer enjoyable.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > She was suspended indefinitely http://www.dailylobo.com/index.php/arti ... omment2639
> ...


Huh? Have you ever watched soccer? booooooring!


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats a shame..... that she was suspended.... I'd actually go watch girls soccer if I knew that *tough* b*tch was playin. That would actually make soccer enjoyable.


Your definition of tough is certainly different from mine. I never thought that people who throw punches at others who have their backs turned as tough. Same with that cheap hair pull once again on an opponent whose back is turned. I guess that's the kind of cowardly weenie ball you'd probably like. Would I be a bad aszs if I went and decked someone who wasn't facing me? :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that girl should never be able to play again. She could have hurt someone really bad, especially with the ponytail grab. The NFL even bans that crap, it is called a horsecollar tackle and can seriously hurt people. I can't believe how the refs missed it all. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Huh? Have you ever watched soccer? booooooring!


Actually played a bit....  Her stuff was a little bit blatant but hell, there are all sorts of dirty tricks to any physical game, you just normally don't see them put on Youtube. :lol: That chick looked like she was just waiting for the Y girls to get up and scrap. It would have been interesting to see what happened had one of the Y girls gotten up swingin. Who knows, maybe this player had heard the "truth" about church ball and wanted to get involved.  Honestly, I don't know how the refs missed any of that.... maybe once but pull your heads out fellas.... both the players and the coach should have and probably did say something. THis could have been stopped with a red card after the second occurrence. This is just as much on the refs as anything, even with maybe three guys running the field. For the Janitor... whatever man, weenie ball.... dude, go back to your lawn darts and your choose your own adventure books before you break a nail. :roll: Let me guess.... your idea of dirty is hitting a shot out of a unraked sand bunker or something.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been reading the same book for a while. It's about a guy who takes up archery hunting. He practices with his bow often but in every adventure I chose, he never kills a thing.


----------

